# سلام ونعمه: مطلوب دروس تصميم استايلات لنسخة منتديات ال phpbb3 /2



## abn yso3 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة المسيح 
اعزائى اصدقاء المنتدى
*​*
دخت على مواقع البحث و اكتر من 30- 40 منتدى 
على دروس شرح تصميم استايلات لمنتديات ال phpbb3/ phpbb2
والحمدلله بأت كل محولاتى بالفشل 
المهم

بطلب من اصحاب الخبره واصدقاء المنتدى دروس تشرح تصميم الاستايلات  لنسخ 
phpbb3/ phpbb2
تحتوى على اهم المصطلحات 
ككلمة تومبيلات + قوالب + بانير + سكريبت + 
وشرح تفصيلى يعنى من الاخر لواحد مييح
مع العلم انى بشتغل فوتوشوب كويس 
وايه البرامج الى ممكن احتاجها والاكواد وصيغ كتابتها

والرب يبارك خدمتكم
*​​


----------



## abn yso3 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*ايه ده يا احباء 52 مشاهده وناس بتعمل دعاوى لمنتدياتها واستيلات ايه اخر جمال 
ومحدش عارف يفدنى فى شرح كيفية عمل استايل للنسخة phpbb2  او phpbb3

بجد الرب يبارككم ويعوضكم تعب محبتكم على مساعدتى
*​


----------



## fouad78 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح
أنا بصراحة لست اختصاصي بس المنتدى هذا غالي علي
دورت بالكمبيوتر وشفت الموقع هاد على ما أظن ممكن يساعدك وممكن تطرح أسئلتك هناك


http://www.phpbbarabia.com/community/viewforum.php?f=42


----------



## abn yso3 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسى ليك يا imposeblman الرب يباركك

ومرسى ليك يا fouad78 الرب يباركك
انا فعلا مسجل فيه بس المواضيع كلها بيبقى فيها شئ غامض
يعنى مش واضح وضوح تام للتطبيق
مرسى ليك مره تانى
*​


----------



## faris sd4l (2 ديسمبر 2008)

للاسف خبرتي بمنتديات الvb لكن حسب ما بعرف انه منتديات phpbb كتير سهل التعامل معها
لو انه وقتي بسمحلي كان قدرت اساعدك شوي لكن بعتذر منك​


----------

